# table vs. div???



## Flame (1. August 2001)

ich möchte eine coole seite erstellen. *g*

da ich mit tabellen net so klar komme, möchte ich mit layern arbeiten.
da kann ich genauer arbeiten.
frage: ist es ratsam eine seite ausschließlich mit layern zu erstellen?
oder soll ich doch lieber mit tabellen arbeiten?
ich meine netscape bringt vorerst keine neuen browser raus und die meisten haben ja eh neuere browser wie ie5.5 oder ...

oder sollte ich ein ganzes interface als bild erstellen, in slices stückeln und mit imagemaps arbeiten.

thx 4ur tipps


----------



## Jan Seifert (1. August 2001)

also ich würde mit einem bild arbeiten, ich finde bilder und imageMaps sowieso besserm, du musst nur drauf achten das die bilder nicht zu gross werden (also kb)


----------



## M@dCow (5. August 2001)

*Lieber Tabellen wie Layer!*

Hmmmm! Also ich würd dir Tabellen empfehlen! Layer werden nur bei IE richtig dargestellt! Aber es gibt ja immernoch genug Deppche die mit Netscape oder Opera surfen! Und bei Imagemaps hat man eventuell lange Ladezeiten! Und sooo kompliziert sind Tabellen garnicht! Im Notfall kannst du das Gerüst ja in nem WYSIWYG Editor basteln wenn du dich vor dem Quellcode gewurschtel drücken willst! 

Viel Glück....


----------



## gremmlin (5. August 2001)

*naja...*

also natürlich ist es usefreudnlicher mit tabellen zu arbeiten.

ich hab meine homepage aus einem bild gemacht, hab das zerstückelt und dann in layer gegeben damit ichs leichter verschieben kann usw..

ich hab mir dann die site mit netscape 6 angesehen und es schuat alles genauso aus wie mit ie...

mfg, gremmlin;-)


----------



## Thomas Kuse (5. August 2001)

ich finde div ist nicht dazu gemacht worden table zu ersetzen!!

es kommt halt ganz drauf an was du vorhast! sicher soll es ne geile HP werden, aber du musst doch wissen, ob du letztlich fast nur bilder oder lieber tabellen oder doch eher layer haben willst oder nich? layer können sich überlappen, tabellen nicht und bilder sind sowieso so unkompatibel bei vergrößerungen, verschiebungen....


----------



## Flame (6. August 2001)

*jo*

ich weiß schon was ich will. 

nehmen wir doch mal gleich xerver, (ist ja wieder online) als bsp.
http://www.xerver.de/

isses nu mit tables oder div besser?


----------



## gremmlin (6. August 2001)

hmm also gemacht is das mit tabellen..das is klar.
ich tu mir mit layern viel leichter da man sie einfach verschieben ann und keine probleme - außer man hat netscape - mit ihnen hat.

kommt halt drauf an. wenn du tabellen magst und dich auskennst würd ich auf jeden fall tabellen nehmen da es auch für netscape kompatibel is....

falls du noch gar nichts gemacht hast mit layern oder tabellen würd ich dir auch raten dich mit tabellen einzuarbeiten...

kommt ganz auf dich an

keep on designing, gremmlin:smoke:


----------



## GoLLuM (8. August 2001)

*Also*

ich hab meine seite komplett mit tabellen gemacht. das mit den <div>-tags hab ich erst danach so richtig verstanden. aber das is ja auch ein wenig komplexer. abgesehen davon, das ich nix mehr an meiner seite mache, würde ich das mit div-tags machen. da kann man besser verscheiden/positionieren. da haben die andren schon recht

cy@ll


----------



## Thomas Kuse (17. August 2001)

divs sind beweglicher und ein wenig komplexer, das stimmt!

tabellen sind dagegen ziemlich kompatibel zu allen möglichen browsern und betriebssystemen und so.

also ich bevorzuge *noch* das starre system der tabellen, aber divs reizen mich auch immer mehr.


----------



## DerMac (18. August 2001)

Also, wenn Ihr mich fragt, Layer auf einer Site zu verwenden, die für ein gößeres Publikum bestimmt ist, ist ganz schön naiv.
Es macht zwar die Arbeit für den Webmaster/-designer um einiges einfacher, aber man kann einfach nicht davon aus gehen, das jeder den neuesten Browser benutzt.
Meine Site ist jetzt schon eine ganze Weile online und nach meinen Log-files hab ich noch einen sehr großen Teil von Usern mit älteren Browser. Ich würde mir ja ca. die Hälfte meiner Besucher vergraulen.

Tabellen werden in jedem gängigen Browser richtig dargestellt und wenn ihr beim Quellcode nicht so richtig durchsteigt, benutzt halt nen HTML-Editor. Dann ist das auch kein Prob mehr.

Und die Besuchr sind auch froh - und das ist ja schliesslich das, worauf es ankommt.

Fazit: Tabellen, am Besten (Vorteil funzen in jedem Browser, Nachteil: Alle Inhalte werden erst geladen, bevor sie angezeigt wird, wegen ausruichtung usw., Mehr Arbeit bei erstellung), Img-Maps, ok (Nachteil: lange Ladezeiten, viele User stellen Bilder ab -> keine Navimöglichkeit), Layer, nicht gut (Nachteil: zu wenig Browserunterstützung)


- hoffe, das hat geholfen, ciao....


----------



## Thomas Kuse (19. August 2001)

bitte welcher user stellt seine bilder ab??????

ich bin zwar kein verfechter der img-maps aber geil sind die teile schon!


----------



## PI930N (20. August 2001)

Ich habe noch nie ein Layout mit Tabellen eingefügt und weiss auch gar nicht wie ich das machen soll.. also woher weiss ich wie gross die schnipsel sein müssen und usw.  naja jedenfalls mach ich es jetzt mit <.div> also mit layer und einer festen position... allerdings ist das bild deckend ich will aber das es transparent ist...also quasi wie ein background....   geht das irgendwie ... muss aber eine feste position haben damit auch in hohen auflösungen nix verutscht...


----------

